# Estate Sale Find



## depewtim (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been a member for about six months. I have told a lot of people of this forum, and about the professional and kind people that belong to this forum. I would like to Thank everyone for making this an outstand place to "Play". 
Today I went a an estate sale and bought these gold plated "?", the whole batch cost $4.00. Could someone tell me what they are so that I can do my research on how to process them?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2013)

The round ones with 3 legs look like transistors. There's quite a bit of information on the forum about them.

Dave


----------



## tek4g63 (Feb 2, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=16421

They look similar to these.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 2, 2013)

Some of them look like top hats, i think. Nice find.
Ken


----------



## depewtim (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank-you,
That was the information I was seeking, and Thank-you for the vote of confidence.

Tim


----------



## etack (Feb 3, 2013)

Did they have any capacitors HAMs have a lot of silver mica and Tantalum. something to look for when you find that sort of thing.

Eric

You might be able to contact the family and look before it goes to the goodwill. If they did.


----------



## depewtim (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Idea Eric, I will have to act fast.


----------

